# Mounting 4 square metal box to stud?



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Drill a couple of extra holes if you have to. I apprenticed with an old timer who had a Whitney punch. Those things are slick  .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

People often say it's a violation because of the code requirement that nails that pass through the box must be within a 1/4" of the back or sides. The fasteners you propose won't pass through the box. They'll pass through one side. The SmartBox people cleared that one up when their product got approved, so I'd say you're safe to use the little holes you're talking about. People do all the time.... they're not proud of it, but they do. 

Why not use H-23's? They cost pennies.


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

I could and should, it's only a few boxes and it would take me longer to get the brackets then it would be to go around a screw them in. I guess for now I'll screw into studs and pick up brackets next time I go out. Thanks for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Not that I'm against metal boxes in any way but why not plastic nail-ons?

Pete


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

Pete m. said:


> Not that I'm against metal boxes in any way but why not plastic nail-ons?
> 
> Pete


Because they do not have plastic boxes on his job site.:laughing: jmiester


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I will give you the technical rundown - code violation but seldom enforced. The screw or nail heads are supposed to be ''recessed'' into the sides if used by a factory recess,like the ones provided by smart boxes. A back brace or some other means of support is called for. Most all electrical inspectors don't bother to pay any attention to such a life shattering code violation as using a metal 1600 supported directly to a stud on the side using the two holes , however they still will ask for a second means of support usually such as a far side clip.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Jmiester said:


> Because they do not have plastic boxes on his job site.:laughing: jmiester




Or he is in New York where Romex is not allowed?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I will give you the technical rundown - code violation but seldom enforced. The screw or nail heads are supposed to be ''recessed'' into the sides if used by a factory recess,like the ones provided by smart boxes. A back brace or some other means of support is called for. Most all electrical inspectors don't bother to pay any attention to such a life shattering code violation as using a metal 1600 supported directly to a stud on the side using the two holes , however they still will ask for a second means of support usually such as a far side clip.


Not a single word of what you wrote is in any code, but thanks for your input. :laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Not a single word of what you wrote is in any code, but thanks for your input. :laughing:


I think the 'supported on two sides' is in the CEC...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Not a single word of what you wrote is in any code, but thanks for your input. :laughing:


314.23 (B) (1) Last sentence of paragraph. Screws driven thru the sides of 1600 boxes don't really meet that via listings. However at no time did I say NEC in my previous post, I merely said inspectors.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Next time your near big orange grab a dozen they are .29 each you'll need them sooner or later and it's way easier than messing around with something that's not meant to be used there to begin with.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We only have metal studs here.
These are the only thing I use:

http://www.graybar.com/store/en/gb/...3-_-88091926&gclid=CJaui6bGpMYCFYU8gQod4hsAaw


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

jrannis said:


> We only have metal studs here.
> These are the only thing I use:
> 
> http://www.graybar.com/store/en/gb/...3-_-88091926&gclid=CJaui6bGpMYCFYU8gQod4hsAaw


Why not just get 4 square bracket boxes? I'll have to look it up but I seem to remember a 4 square deep bracket box with KO's is something like $1.39/ea. Grab a handful of peanut screws from the metal stud "framers" and zip the screws right in. Easy peasy. I normally buy the ones with MC connectors in them, but since MC is considered a sin around these parts here is a pic of a normal one with just KOs. Can't imagine bothering to buy a box of brackets just to mount a 4 square when you can buy them with brackets already on them...



Hell, you could also do metal stud boxes that snap right onto the stud. Those are the balls.


----------

